# Assist a Fellow APC Member



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Folks, This Saturday the local aquatic plant club instead of the usual meeting is going to help a fellow aquarist in need. He's been under the weather and in the hospital with a chronic condition for a few weeks and will be for at least a few weeks more. We are going to his home and will be giving his tank an "Extreme Tank Makeover". So why am I posting this here you ask? We'll you too can help. The tank has been neglected for a while now and is need of some work. So what I'm saying is you to can get on the bandwagon and help a fellow plant addict out. I realize it's short notice but if you have plants, ferts or maybe an extra auto feeder or doser around how about donating it to a good cause. Please PM me and with what you may have and I'll co-ordinate. Any extras will be auctioned off in to the club with the funds donated to assist in keeping the tanks up and running. 

Thanks, 

Nathan


----------

